# Taking a puppy to a fireworks display ...



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Our Archie-pie is very brave and fearless. He loves new experiences, new people and new dogs. He is incredibly social and outgoing.

We would love to take him to a fireworks display locally:
1) to get him used to the sounds
2) to keep him up with his socialisation

We are considering it, and will take him back home immediately if he shows any signs of distress.

So question is: would you take your puppy to a fireworks display?

Archie-pie will be 4 1/2 months by the time 5th November comes round if that's any help 

x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know people who take their dogs to desplays. 

iv never been a fierworks person so it doesnt interest me to go see one or i would have taken my girls.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My first reaction is no way

I would propbably see what hes like in your own garden listening to them first,those displays are so loud they hurt my ears i remember taking my daughter when she was four and she hated it .

Just a thought you could get a cd of firework noises to play in the house to him ,start off quiet and turn up the volume bit by bit????


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

kendal said:


> i know people who take their dogs to desplays.
> 
> iv never been a fierworks person so it doesnt interest me to go see one or i would have taken my girls.


I love the picture of your 4 beautiful 'poos - sitting with the wind blowing in their fur ... adorable!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> My first reaction is no way
> 
> I would propbably see what hes like in your own garden listening to them first,those displays are so loud they hurt my ears i remember taking my daughter when she was four and she hated it .
> 
> Just a thought you could get a cd of firework noises to play in the house to him ,start off quiet and turn up the volume bit by bit????


oooh good idea to try him with a CD of firework noises  we live out in the sticks so won't get any decent firework noises to test him out on + all of our neighbours are quite elderly so again unlikely to have a fireworks party 

But I will definitely investigate the cd, genius idea


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi there

Defo wouldn't take my dogs, my older one is scared of them just being in the house. My hubby & I are out on the 5th with friends, so I have my mum coming over to sit with the dogs! How mad is that, but I wouldn't leave them
Alone.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Greenleys19 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Defo wouldn't take my dogs, my older one is scared of them just being in the house. My hubby & I are out on the 5th with friends, so I have my mum coming over to sit with the dogs! How mad is that, but I wouldn't leave them
> Alone.


Not mad at all, our neighbours puppysit for us ... in fact beg us to go out so they can look after Archie-pie!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lots of dogs come in to the kennels around fire work nights as we are away from everything and you dont hear them.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Not intending to be negative here but I would say it may be a bit of a risk taking a dog to a display as it could backfire.

The experience might be so intense and distressing that it could actually bring on anxiety for future years. Dogs can cope well with fireworks at home where they feel safe but might not cope well out of their comfort zone. If you take a dog to a display and they do get distressed and you then take them away the damage could already be done.

Playing a CD is an interesting idea but the trouble is it isn't a true representation of fireworks with all the echoes, vibrations, scents etc. so may not be enough to prepare you dog for the whole experience of being at a display.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I adore fireworks! But I'm not sure I'd take Dexter to a firework display. He isn't scared at all of fireworks from inside the house though nor was my last dog, a cavalier. But outside they can be really loud- not too nice for their sensitive ears.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I personally wouldn't consider doing this. Firework displays are usually rammed with people and given how old you pup is I feel this plus all the extra loud noise might just be too much. Not worth it if you were to give the pup a lifelong anxiety of crowds or fireworks. Stick to the garden to get a taster.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I personally wouldn't consider doing this. Firework displays are usually rammed with people and given how old you pup is I feel this plus all the extra loud noise might just be too much. Not worth it if you were to give the pup a lifelong anxiety of crowds or fireworks. Stick to the garden to get a taster.


My thoughts too, would think it was be seen as a bit irresponsible to be honest, why would puppies like fireworks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I would definitely think twice about it. Our local firework display is always so busy, crowded, loud, it really is very different being out and close to the fireworks, and they do take you by surprise when they bang sometimes, even though you know it's coming. Small children often leave in tears, terrified of the whole experience. Maybe Archie-Pie would be happier with your neighbour at home  You could cook frankfurters and have some sparklers


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

We're going to do our normal box of fizzle, whizzle puff that cost 20 quid - that will be enough excitement for Dexter, they need a bit of socialising but behind closed doors i think .............. happy fireworks whatever u decide  x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> My thoughts too, would think it was be seen as a bit irresponsible to be honest, why would puppies like fireworks


I am very saddened by this comment, I appreciate that it is an open forum where an exchange of opinions is expected in an honest fashion - but I would never expect to be called an irresponsible owner 

I take very good care of my puppy, love and cherish him to the ends of the world.

To be honest, this comment has made me cry a little bit first thing this morning


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for the feedback, appreciate the input as always


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

As we live in a large city, and our area is pretty multi cultured we've been having fireworks starting now for Diwali and then it'll be fireworks night. We've been taking VIncent out in the garden as we can still enjoy the colours (ooooh ahhhh!) and he feels safe enough that he won't be trampled or overwhelmed.

Where is your local display? Do you live close enough/know someone close so you can enjoy it in the comfort of your/their garden?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Every Wednesday evening through August, we had a firework display (a big one too) at the park I work at. Nacho was about 10 weeks old when he experienced his first one and he didn't even bother to look up. He was absolutely fine. From the word go, he has been used to very loud noises. We live next to a Naval base and the day I brought him home it was air day so we had Tornados and all sorts flying across my house. In hindsight probably not the wisest day to get him but fortunately he was fine. However, in the last couple of weeks he has started growling and barking at noises he doesn't recognise (good in some ways bad in another). 

The idea of the cd first could be a good one!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The Marina where my boat was moored last year had an anual event which
coincided with the Wargrave regatta (hog roast and fireworks). The sultanate
of brunei (or oman - can't remember) has a large house overlooking the 
marina/river and donates £20k to the fireworks so they were absoulutely
amazing( buy EXTREMLEY loud). There were two dogs there - one loved them and was having a lovely time and the other was very scared. I think you have clearly stated that you would take your dog home if it got too scared or nervous so think it is Ok to try on that basis...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I am very saddened by this comment, I appreciate that it is an open forum where an exchange of opinions is expected in an honest fashion - but I would never expect to be called an irresponsible owner
> 
> I take very good care of my puppy, love and cherish him to the ends of the world.
> 
> To be honest, this comment has made me cry a little bit first thing this morning


I agree, i don't think its irresponsible to take a dog to the fireworks and to say it is i think is unfair.

Betty seemed totally unfazed by the fireworks last year and loud noise doesn't seem to bother her, she is more likely to bark at something i can't hear!!! When she was only a few months old i was in the centre of Windsor when the Windsor Guard went past. This is the army marching band and it was soooooooooooo loud but Betty didn't bat an eyelid, yet my friends dog (who was the same age and had been with Betty for most of their first couple of months) went bonkers, so it just depends on the dog.

Am sure he'll be fine with fireworks! 

and remember that someone's opinion is just that, THEIR opinion, so whilst it's good to get advice and thoughts from other people, you have to do what you think is right.

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My parents Jack russell, would tear up the carpet and chew the walls..........if she *WASN'T* allowed to go in the garden with everyone else!!!!!! She loved fireworks but think this is because she used to go shooting, so loud bangs meant good fun for her


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

We're invited to my friends fireworks party but we wont be going, cookie will only be 10 weeks and my older dog absolutely hates them! She cowers in the corners, shaking and panting and takes ages to calm back down, she is also scared of gun shots and would bolt if she hears them when out. She wasn't as bad last year as her hearing is going, hopefully this year she won't hear them!  Cookie will have the opportunity to watch from the safety of our garden and Bonnie will be in the house with the tv on!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I am very saddened by this comment, I appreciate that it is an open forum where an exchange of opinions is expected in an honest fashion - but I would never expect to be called an irresponsible owner
> 
> I take very good care of my puppy, love and cherish him to the ends of the world.
> 
> To be honest, this comment has made me cry a little bit first thing this morning


 Sad to hear that you were upset. I agree with what JulesB said, everyone has opinion and their own way of giving it and it's up to you what you decide to do. Don't take it to heart :hug:


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Last weekend was the Metro Centres 25 anniversary, we live about 3 miles from it. The celebration firework display was very loud, the noise got on my nerves but the dogs never flinched.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been playing this, gradually turning the volume up and Eddie hasn't flinched yet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ4KNrOsRLU&feature=related

My last dog was absolutely terrified of fireworks and I do not want to go through that again!!!


----------

